# Mounted fancy dress



## lilacbabe

Hi there everyone
need your help :idea:for a mounted fancy dress on the 7th of August .

My horse is a grey mare 15.1hh and I dont know whetheer it will be me or my son who will be riding her so all sugestions welcomed. 

See my album for pics of Rain my mare


----------



## Tula

PMFSL at the title of this thread!! the mind boggles


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao, think i might have to edit that typo.. lmao.. got me looking though!! lmao


----------



## celicababe1986

Tula said:


> PMFSL at the title of this thread!! the mind boggles


I was shocked when i read it, started giggling away with the OH looking at me like i am mad


----------



## lilacbabe

3 red dogs said:


> lmao, think i might have to edit that typo.. lmao.. got me looking though!! lmao


What is the problem with this thread it is in horse chat so mounted and riding are words used in th equestrian world  why would it need to be edited  Take it you have never been to horse shows ??

But do you have any suggestions no ??


----------



## 3 red dogs

your typo hun, i corrected it, but it read Mounted fany dress!!
its not a crises, actally it was the best laff i had today..


----------



## lilacbabe

3 red dogs said:


> your typo hun, i corrected it, but it read Mounted fany dress!!
> its not a crises, actally it was the best laff i had today..


OMG what a numpty I am could not see the problem as you had allready sorted it

So any suggestions and none about F***ys


----------



## 3 red dogs

Canny help ya with ya fancy dress hun, but thx for the giggle.. 
hmm, i'm thinking knights and princesses but i bet every one will do that.. and Zoro, and tonto are pretty obvious to.. 
How about Lady Givider .. hmm perhaps not.. but it woulda suited ya title!! lol


----------



## toddy

What about pegasus.I did a fancy dress on a grey dressed upi as pegagsus once and made some huge wings for him to wera.We got first prize.
My daughter did one on her grey and dressed him up as a unicorn but not really right for a boy riding.
You could get some body paint and paint him as a zebra or a skeleton if you are good at art.
Or maybe a cowboy and indian theme with rider as one and horse as another.


----------



## lilacbabe

3 red dogs said:


> Canny help ya with ya fancy dress hun, but thx for the giggle..
> hmm, i'm thinking knights and princesses but i bet every one will do that.. and Zoro, and tonto are pretty obvious to..
> How about Lady Givider .. hmm perhaps not.. but it woulda suited ya title!! lol


You are a naughty lot Thought I said not to include anything that involved the F word:blush2:

Have had that old guy Gandolf ???? from The lord of the rings ????? suggested to me but bit worried about long flappy tunic making the horse go daft falling of and showing my F LOL LOL . Right thats enough


----------



## 3 red dogs

Had to rep ya for that!!! pmsl!


----------



## lilacbabe

toddy said:


> What about pegasus.I did a fancy dress on a grey dressed upi as pegagsus once and made some huge wings for him to wera.We got first prize.
> My daughter did one on her grey and dressed him up as a unicorn but not really right for a boy riding.
> You could get some body paint and paint him as a zebra or a skeleton if you are good at art.
> Or maybe a cowboy and indian theme with rider as one and horse as another.


Thanks unicorn and pegasus sound good and would be fun to do a zebra or maybe a cow, then could do a cow \ Boy or Girl eh .

keep the ideas coming folks


----------



## Tula

Im sorry I sniggered Lilacbabe:blushing: but I laughed so much when I read it!! 

How about a going as Shrek and donkey (no offence to your horse lol)


----------



## lilacbabe

Tula said:


> Im sorry I sniggered Lilacbabe:blushing: but I laughed so much when I read it!!
> 
> How about a going as Shrek and donkey (no offence to your horse lol)


Thats quite good could do princess Fiona that would be more appt for me 

Would just need big ears for the horse so that would be easy


----------



## Mags4eva

well i've got a fancy dress comp comin up as well! I've decided 2 go wiv the circus horse look. I'm goin 2 be dressed in a tutu with my legs rite up, in a jockey style. Then i've made a pair of fake legs and i've attached them 2 the inside of the tutu and put ballet slippers on the end and bent the legs 2 make them look all elegant and what not. My horse, mags is goin 2 wear 1 big red feather attached to her bridle facin upwards and a big red collar thing wrapped round her martingale. I've even made a pair of big cuffs for her legs. Don't mind if u use my idea but might be a bit of prob if ur horse doesn't like flappy sticky out objects. I'll post some pics up when i try it on her at the wkend! Gd luck! Xx


----------



## carolinewll

lilacbabe said:


> Hi there everyone
> need your help :idea:for a mounted fancy dress on the 7th of August .
> 
> My horse is a grey mare 15.1hh and I dont know whetheer it will be me or my son who will be riding her so all sugestions welcomed.
> 
> See my album for pics of Rain my mare


Have a look at http://www.this-shop-rocks.co.uk they do home delivery on thousands of costumes and if you don't like it you can send it back!


----------



## _Sara_

lilacbabe said:


> Thats quite good could do princess Fiona that would be more appt for me
> 
> Would just need big ears for the horse so that would be easy


I know my friend and her son did Prince charming and the stallion from shreck.

Go as Lady godiva lol!


----------



## Lollie1515

lilacbabe said:


> Thanks unicorn and pegasus sound good and would be fun to do a zebra or maybe a cow, then could do a cow \ Boy or Girl eh .
> 
> keep the ideas coming folks


They are going cow all in 1 suits in primark at the moment.... hahaha!!!

Horse Fancy Dress Ideas: July 2009 brilliant website!!!!


----------



## tonette

It gave me a giggle too lol! anyway back to the thread *IF* you are friom England and *IF* we win the world cup your son could enter on red white and blue all patriotic and wearing a football kit...... your horse would look good too union jack and all that ....... that is *IF*we even get through the finals (fingers crossed and all that been a very long time!!!) oh sorry got a bit carried away lol


----------



## silly gilly

What aboout a Robin Hood theme as thats topical and Russell Crowe is mounted on a grey, its so hard to think of something original, theres one show down in west wales and trhe fancy dress is out of this world they must spend months making them, we had the wizard of oz complete with tin man, lion, Dorothy etc and it wasbrilliant good luck


----------

